# Hi everyone.



## your mum (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I joined a while ago, as I felt excited and inspired by the posts I read. I feel joyous to have signed up here as it feels right. 

I'm aged 40, single, never married, no children, and fed up of the daily scam rat-race system, working a job which is micro-managed to the point of totalitarianism. My long term goal is to move from employed status, and living in bricks and mortar, to quitting my job and living in a converted off-grid van full time (earning money online doing various things). I'm under no illusions, and realise this is a huge step, and will take courage as well as hard work. I'll have lots of questions along the way and tapping into the vast wealth of wisdom and knowledge I see here. :wave:


----------



## Makzine (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello and :welcome: to the adventure :camper: :wave:


----------



## Forresbroons (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy the adventures


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome.
Follow your dream.
 Plan, plan  and.replan..
Ask on here, we're listening.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 20, 2019)

evening.......very brave i must say........enjoy:wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Wully (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello and welcome.sounds like you’ve got a plan and a dream go for it


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello and welcome. I think you have come to the right site if you want adventure and to consider going off grid.
Enjoy and ask away questions. Lots of knowledge on this site. Very friendly bunch and I do recommend going to a meet. Camp fire and all.
Cheers. David.


----------



## GreggBear (Jun 21, 2019)

Welcome aboard. Your plan sounds similar to my own long term goal. Good luck with your travels.


----------



## The laird (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy best of luck with your dreams being put into action


----------



## jeanette (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy  your adventures :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## your mum (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks all. 

I've been leaning this way for a long time, and it won't go away. So that tells me something. Follow your heart and all that. My only concern is making enough money on the road to sustain myself full-time. But I'm working on it. 

I look forward to posting in the forums. I read them a lot, and I'm both delighted and impressed by the wealth of knowledge.


----------

